# Buzz Saw on Super A



## DanO (Jun 12, 2010)

]I am looking to hook up a belt driven Buzz saw on my Farmall Super A Tractor and need help. First off.. I can not find any pics at all on line of a Buzz saw on A or Super A, does anyone have any they can post? Also I am having trouble finding a flat belt that dosen't cost an arm & a Leg...and last, any help on sharpening the blade, which is 32 inches diameter would be great help..thanks guys, appreciate it.......Dan O'


----------

